# Client-Authorisierung-Netzwerk



## thomas77 (15. Nov 2004)

hi!

hab ein kleines problem, das ich immernoch nicht gelöst hab:

hab eine web-app (tomcat, jsp, servlets), die ich im intranet meiner firma laufenlassen möchte. jeder mitarbeiter darf mit der web-app arbeiten, mein problem:

-ich möchte den ANMELDENAMEN eines mit der web-app arbeitenden mitarbeiters herausfinden
-das soll der windows-anmeldename des mitarbeiters sein, also der name, mit dem er sich an seiner workstation anmeldet.
-die app läuft auf dem server und ist jedem im netzwerk zugänglich.

habt ihr vielleicht mal eine idee??? ich baruche dringenst eine gute lösung, für die ich sehr dankbar wäre.
vielleicht ein source-code beispiel???? das wäre echt cool!

habs mit JAAS versucht, soll angeblich gehen hab mich aber irgendwie nicht zurecht gefunden, bzw. ich versuche da immer noch irgendwie durchzusteigen. 

brauche unbedingt einen lösungsansatz, bitte sehr um hilfe...

danke im vorraus!!!!

gruß thomas!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10478

warum fängst du einfach einen neuen Thread an?

FRAGE 1: Sollen sich die Mitarbeiter beim Aufruf der Webapp im Browser "extra" anmelden - und also gegen das Active Directory authentifiziert werden?

FRAGE 2: Nutzen alle Mitarbeiter den IE? 

FRAGE 3: wenn dir der JAAS Zugang zu komplex war, dann überleg dir doch mal, auf welche Art und Weise ein Browser den "Windows-Anmeldenamen" an den Server schicken soll????



> -ich möchte den ANMELDENAMEN eines mit der web-app arbeitenden mitarbeiters herausfinden


RTFM: request.getUserPrincipal() und isUserInRole(String role)


----------



## thomas77 (15. Nov 2004)

hallo bleiglanz...

1. die mitarbeiter sollen sich nicht extra anmelden! der windows-anmeldename soll bereits da zur verfügung stehen.
    den mitarbeiter-anmeldenamen muss ich einfach ausgeben oder auf den namen zugreifen können. also keine       anmelde funktion

2. IE oder firefox, ist eigentlich egal...., die meisten, wenn nicht alle nützen den IE!

3. na ja, eigenltich dachte ich den windows´-anmeldenamen an den request zu hängen, oder ist das keine gute lösung??? ich meine das ist nur ein einfaches intranet.

4. jaas ist bestimmt eine gute lösung, brauche ich da aber nicht eine eigene domäne um mit ldap zu arbeiten???
sorry, jaas ist mir momentan bissi zu aufwendig, hab wirklich keine zeit mich damit jetzt auseinander zu setzen, musss so bald wie möglich fertig werden. 

wenn du mal ne gute möglichkeit hast oder vielleicht ein beispiel mit JAAS - alles ist herzlich willkommen und wie gesagt, für jeden tipp bin ich SUPER - DANKBAR...

gruß thomas!


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

> 2. IE oder firefox, ist eigentlich egal...., die meisten, wenn nicht alle nützen den IE!


ist es nicht, der IE ist deine einzige Chance, an irgendwelche Windows informationen ranzukommen (er "soll ja irgenwie" die Windows-Logindaten mitschicken)


> 3. na ja, eigenltich dachte ich den windows´-anmeldenamen an den request zu hängen, oder ist das keine gute lösung??? ich meine das ist nur ein einfaches intranet.


wie soll das gehen, woher soll der Browser den wissen;  mit javascript??? kannst du so nicht lösen


> 4. jaas ist bestimmt eine gute lösung, brauche ich da aber nicht eine eigene domäne um mit ldap zu arbeiten???


ja, was willst du denn auch sonst mit dem Login-Namen anfangen?

mein Tipp:
vergiss das ganze in dieser Form, verwende entweder 

einen Tomcat-Realm [kopier die ganzen Daten] und user müssen sich erneut anmelden

oder 

arbeite mit der Client IP um die User zu authentifizieren [wenn kein DHCP verwendet wird]



> ich meine das ist nur ein einfaches intranet


davon weiss weder der tomcat noch ein browser was....


----------



## thomas77 (16. Nov 2004)

danke nochmal, dass du dich meines problems angenommen hast.

ich denke, ich werde es mit der client-ip machen, obwohl ich da an den user-namen nicht rankomme. geht wohl nicht anders, das tomcat-realm ist eine gute lösung aber muss leider auf eine erneute anmeldung verzichten. 

hab da was im web gefunden:
-http://jcifs.samba.org/

habs mit jcifs probiert aber komme trotzdem nicht zu einem guten ergebnis!

das ärgert mich jetzt ganz schön, na ja danke für deine coolen tipps  

gruß thomas!


----------

